# [Matlab] wie kann man ACF von simulink einstellen ?



## jamal12 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
könnt iht mir sagen wie kann ich ein Autokorrelatrionsblock (ACF model von Simulink) bei der Simulation benutzen? d.h. worauf soll ich in der Parametrierung achten u.s.w... das Bild vom Block ist unten zu sehen. 
Danke im Voraus


----------

